# 3d program for making icons



## endian (Apr 4, 2001)

I've found the best way of making professional looking icons for OSX apps is by using a 3d program, but they're soooo expen$ive..

Except for Strata3d which is a free download from www.strata3d.com

They make you give your email address and try to sell you addons for it, but the basic program works pretty much OK in  Classic - some screen redraw problems and the preview for the text tool draws itself over the entire text pallette, making the text tool effectively useless, but for the most part it's not a problem.


----------

